# Donde conectar el autoestereo?



## subarusti (Nov 27, 2009)

tengo una duda de donde conectar mi autoestereo y el ecualizador 
se que puedo conectarlos a la caja de fucibles o directo a la bateria
¿donde seria mejor conectarlos?
o bien si puedo conectarlos del cable que alimenta los amplificadores son dos,
el cable es del calibre 4 y llega desde la bateria asta un capacitor y luego a los amplificadores.
¿antes que llegue el cable al capacitor puedo conectar de este el estereo y el ecualizador? 

¿cual sera la mejor opcion?

abajo dejo una foto para explicar mejor mi duda


----------

